# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Συμβατικά Ε/Γ - Ο/Γ (Ropax Ships- Roll-On-Roll-Off-Passenger-ship/ferry) > Ξένα πλοία (Foreign Ships) >  Berlioz [SeaFrance Berlioz]

## .voyager

Ναυπηγημένο το 2005 από την κορυφαία Aker, το SeaFrance Berlioz, εκτελεί το διάπλου του καναλιού της Μάγχης για λογαρισμό της SeaFrance. Με μήκος 185 μ., πλάτος 27,7 μ. και μέγιστη ταχύτητα 25 knots, μεταφέρει 1900 επιβάτες και φυσικά αυτοκίνητα από το Dover στο Calais κι αντίτροφα, αποτελώντας με το αδερφό του SF Rodin και το SF Moliere την πολυτελέστερη επιλογή στη γραμμή.
Είναι χαρακτηριστικό το ότι στα απογευματινά δρομολόγια των πλοίων της εταιρείας τη Δευτέρα από Calais δεν υπήρχε διαθεσιμότητα ούτε για εισιτήριο foot passenger, λόγω bank holiday.

----------


## nippon

Η SEAFRANCE αδραξε την ευκαιρια να ξεπερασει την P&O που καποτε ηταν ο κυριαρχος της γραμμης και τολμησε να κανει την διαφορα με την δημιουργια πολυτελεστερων ferry οπως το SeaFrance Berlioz.

----------


## .voyager

Τέλειο σημείο η εξέδρα αυτή για ship-spotting...

IMG_3532.JPG

----------


## Thanasis89

Υπέροχη Χρήστο ! Να σε ρωτήσω κάτι ; 
Μήπως έχεις φωτογραφίες κατά την ώρα της πρόσδεσης και της σύνδεσης του πλοίου με το λιμάνι ; Σ' Ευχαριστώ πολύ εκ των προτέρων !

----------


## .voyager

Θανάση, εννοείς φωτογραφίες σαν αυτή;

----------


## Leo

Χρήστο, νομίζω ότι θα συμφωνήσω με τον Θανάση. Όποτε έχεις όρεξη μάζεψε 5-6 φωτογραφίες απο ενα ρεμέντζο που φωτογάφισες και παρουσίασε μας την εμπειρία σου στο Dover-Calais. Να καταλάβουν οι φίλοι εδώ στο φόρουμ γιατί αυτοί οι βαπόραροι είναι κακομούτσουνοι και ασχημόπαπα (εννοώ σε πλώρες/πρύμες). Έχω την εντύπωση ότι ελάχιστοι γνωρίζουμε την χρησιμότητα αυτών των κατασκευών.  Ευχαριστώ κι εγώ εκ των προτέρων.

----------


## Thanasis89

> Θανάση, εννοείς φωτογραφίες σαν αυτή;





> Χρήστο, νομίζω ότι θα συμφωνήσω με τον Θανάση. Όποτε έχεις όρεξη μάζεψε 5-6 φωτογραφίες απο ενα ρεμέντζο που φωτογάφισες και παρουσίασε μας την εμπειρία σου στο Dover-Calais. Να καταλάβουν οι φίλοι εδώ στο φόρουμ γιατί αυτοί οι βαπόραροι είναι κακομούτσουνοι και ασχημόπαπα (εννοώ σε πλώρες/πρύμες). Έχω την εντύπωση ότι ελάχιστοι γνωρίζουμε την χρησιμότητα αυτών των κατασκευών.  Ευχαριστώ κι εγώ εκ των προτέρων.


Χρήστο ακριβώς αυτό εννοώ ! Και θα συμφωνήσω με το Leo ! Είναι τόσο κοντά μας (σε απόσταση - Ευρωπαϊκή Ένωση) σαν σύστημα προσέγγισης και φόρτωσης στα λιμάνια αλλά και τόσο "μακριά" (σαν νοοτροπία) και θα ήθελα να εντρυφήσουμε σ' αυτό ! Να 'σαι καλά, περιμένω φωτογραφίες από την εμπειρία σου αυτή !

----------


## .voyager

> Να 'σαι καλά, περιμένω φωτογραφίες από την εμπειρία σου αυτή !


Σχετικά με το ταξίδι, έχω ανοίξει θέμα με φωτογραφίες σχεδόν για όλα τα πλοία που εκτελούν τακτικά δρομολόγια από το Dover, κάνοντας search στο "Dover" θα στα βγάλει μάλλον όλα. Όσον αφορά φώτος από ρεμέτζο, θα δω τι έχω και θα βάλω, αν και η παραπάνω είναι η πιο χαρακτηριστική.

----------


## .voyager

Το Βerlioz καταπλέοντας από Calais. Από εδώ και στο εξής τα πλοία της SeaFrance δε θα μεταφέρουν foot passengers.

IMG_3405.JPG

----------


## nippon

No foot passengers?? Δηλαδη οχι απλους επιβατες και με πιο σκεπτικο προχωρησε η SeaFrance αυτη την κινηση?? Μηπως εχει σχεση με την κριση? Μηπως το κανει για συνδιασμο μιας ενιαιας τιμης οχηματος και επιβατων?

----------


## .voyager

> Mε πιο σκεπτικο προχωρησε η SeaFrance αυτη την κινηση?? Μηπως εχει σχεση με την κριση? Μηπως το κανει για συνδιασμο μιας ενιαιας τιμης οχηματος και επιβατων?


Απ' ότι ξέρω, λόγω μειωμένης κίνησης, προφασιζόμενη κρίση. Παίζει να ξανακάνω το ταξίδι σε 2 εβδομάδες, αναγκαστικά με P&O.

----------


## .voyager

Ένα πολύ ωραίο σκαρί, εξαιρεταίας της άσχημης, λειτουργικότατης δε -όπως έχουμε πει- πλώρης, που θα ξαναδώ σύντομα. Τι κάνει κάποιος για να δει ένα πρώην SF (Μοliere!). Την προηγούμενη έκανε μποτέ!  :Wink: 

sfberlioz.jpg

----------


## Stylianos

το πλοίο είναι απλά υπέροχο,αν υπάρχει όντως μειωμένη κίνηση πρεπει να σκεφτεί σοβαρά η SeaFrance την ιδανική γραμμη γι'άυτο... :Smile:

----------


## Rocinante

Μετά την κατάρρευση της Seafrance το πλοίο ονομάζεται απλώς Berlioz και ταξιδεύει για τη νεοσύστατη MyFerryLink.....

----------

